# Can you Identify this fish?



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

Hey all! I just got a new fish from the LFS, and I have no idea what kind it is. I know its from south america. Here are some pics of it. Let me know what you think it is!








All I know about him is that he does not get along with anyone in my community tank, I was told he was a fin nipper. I was also told that he is extinct in the wild.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks to be a goodied species but which one I don't know.


----------



## Paladine9169 (May 6, 2011)

I think you are right Susan, I looked them up, and they look to be the fish in question! thanks so much!


----------



## mattyfins83 (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure exactly but it looks like some sort of molly


----------

